
HN API Feature Request: Provide 'Items' Upvoted by 'Users' - siddienahar
https://github.com/HackerNews/API
======
siddienahar
I want the list of all upvoted items of my account. Upvote for me is like a
way of bookmarking that item and I would like to save it for later.

